# Wash?



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a lady want a medium brown finish with a gray wash.

What the heck is a wash and how do you do it? 

I'm not doing her laundry!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

brown is the color of the wood..
grey wash gives it the aged look..
barn wood is natural grey wash on raw wood...
time to open your search engine or get a hold of Keith...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I really, really, cannot understand why people want something new made to look old. You want something that looks old, buy something old. Something I make may come out looking like crap, but at least it will look like new crap, not old.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Fake aging like that turns me off too. If it's the only piece in the house that looks that way, it will always be out of place. And that, like many other styles, go in and out of fashion fast. But the customer is always right. Does she want the wood distressed too? Whipping a new piece of furniture with chains would be hard to do after all that work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This is what I came up with. Sent her a pic and she loves it. It's paid for so it'll be on it's way.

Not necessarily my favorite, but it is a little different.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks good John.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Example: When I worked for a cabinet and lighting gallery, one of the owners who was the cabinet guy told this story. A customer wanted custom cabinets with a distressed look. So........before the finish was applied, the guys in the shop beat the #$%^ out of the cabinet doors and frames with chains. The customer was happy.
Rule 1- The customer is always right.
Rule 2- If the customer is wrong, refer to Rule #1.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks good! My wife is the same way...distressed is "in"...in more than one way!

She takes grey paint and thins it with water and paints it on. Then wipes off any excess.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Example: When I worked for a cabinet and lighting gallery, one of the owners who was the cabinet guy told this story. A customer wanted custom cabinets with a distressed look. So........before the finish was applied, the guys in the shop beat the #$%^ out of the cabinet doors and frames with chains. The customer was happy.
> Rule 1- The customer is always right.
> Rule 2- If the customer is wrong, refer to Rule #1.


Similar story: a friend worked at the former Weyerhaeuser sawmill in Lumby, BC. They got an order for distressed lumber. So they took some boards straight off the re saw with the tooth marks still in it and sent to the planer. Then he said they put on an old set of planer knives and ran a board full of nails through first and then planed some samples. They showed those to the customer and he said almost but not quite. So they put the knives back in the planer and ran a couple more boards through full of nails. The samples after that the customer was happy with.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I just don't know. I admit that if someone wanted something made from 'distressed' wood, and was willing to pay a lot of money, then I'd likely be willing to make something then beat it into crap mode with a rusty chain. But I wouldn't be happy about it. Why not just go to a second hand store and buy a piece that has been honestly distressed just from being old and used? Or, at least, have whatever built out of old wood?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not what I would call 'distressed', but it IS made of old wood, and I think it looks great. I hardly ever turn down free wood. If nothing else I can always burn it, or trash it, but mostly I use it one way or another.
https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/E1GKnwoHTOc


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonder if these are distressed lumber? I think the saw horse will be distressed shortly.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought an ass burn was supposed to relieve pain?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I can remember about 30 years ago when the white pickled kitchen cabinets were popular. Not my taste, but it was a nice effect when the cabinets were all installed. A lot of work though with prepping the wood and then wiping off the finish both against and then with the grain.


----------

